# Shine custom drums



## TheRealDeal87 (Nov 28, 2013)

Shine custom drum set birch wood 
6 piece (extra rack Tom and extra floor Tom not shown) 
Dw 9000 double bass pedal
Brand new Dw performance series red snare drum 
Pearl hi hat stand
2 pearl cymbal stands 
2 snare stands 
AA Byzance 22’ medium crash
AA Byzance 24’ medium ride 
14in zildjian Z custom master sound hi hats
DW thrown 

Contact Scott @ 979-479-4801


----------

